
What I Learned from Losing $200M - mcenedella
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/what-i-learned-from-losing-200-million
======
masonic
The only thing worse than a non dismissible paywall overlay is a non
dismissible paywall overlay that takes 90 seconds to paint.

